# Boat thoughts



## seadawg727 (Sep 26, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with older Pursuit Boats? 
Pursuit Tiara 200 I/O. it is a 20' cuddy or more like a low profile walkaround. 
Any feed back i would appericeate


----------



## reelfishin (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of one for sale in Va Beach. Definately a cuddy cabin.

http://www.boattrader.com/find/listing/1984-TIARA-Pursuit-200-92916362


----------



## seadawg727 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thats the one. Cuddy like, but does have walk around sides and textured cabin roof for standing. My main concern is the I/O Murcruser 488.


----------

